# My first phrag to bloom



## daniella3d (Jun 11, 2015)

This is my first phrag ever to bloom. I bought this plant last fall from Peruflora when they came to the Montreal orchid show. It was a nice healthy plant so I bought it but I did not expect it to bloom so quickly. It is phragmipedium caudatum. The long petals continue to grow and soon I will have to rise the pot to let them grow more. They have also twisted more, so it's really awesome! First bloom with 2 flowers:












Here is an updated picture. The long petals keep growing and they are now very twisted. So beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice! Well grown!


----------



## Carkin (Jun 12, 2015)

Lovely! Good job!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 12, 2015)

:clap: Good job growing and congrats on a beautiful bloom !


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on blooming this beauty!!!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah wow that is nice indeed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2015)

Very lovely! If your tag says Caudatum, you might want to change the upper case "C" to lower case, as caudatum is a species.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2015)

That is a lovely Phrag caudatum. Well done! :clap:


----------



## daniella3d (Jun 12, 2015)

I put Caudatum because it is a name. I did not know that when it is a species it would not take a capital letter...very strange too...because usually everything in English takes a capiter letter!

The tag has all lower case letters, and yes it's a species:

phragmipedium caudatum

Now the petals are at the edge of the pot and they are more twisted, which is very beautiful. Not sure how long they are going to grow.

Also I forgot to mention that I grow it quite wet. I know this species should be kept more dry but I was afraid the buds would dry so I water it every day with osmosed water. I gave it a little bit of diluted MSU fertiliser one or twice a month.

It has grow many healthy roots.




SlipperFan said:


> Very lovely! If your tag says Caudatum, you might want to change the upper case "C" to lower case, as caudatum is a species.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2015)

Great feeling of accomplishment, isn't it? I bloomed my first three besseae a couple of months ago. I was soooo
proud of myself. Congratulations!


----------



## daniella3d (Jun 14, 2015)

abax said:


> Great feeling of accomplishment, isn't it? I bloomed my first three besseae a couple of months ago. I was soooo
> proud of myself. Congratulations!



Yes for sure it's a great feeling of accomplishment but mostly, it's wonderfull to see such beauty and appreciate what greatness nature can acheive.

I am just in awee when I look at it 

Here is an update...taken yesterday. The long petals keep growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Daniella!


----------

